# Cod Rod



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking at designing a new Murray cod rod. Just seeing what other people use. Want something light.Was on youtube the other day and saw them catching good cod on 2-4kg, 6'6''. Thought this may have been a tad light. Advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually a lot of the gun cod fisho's like rod mac and so on all use 2-4kg bait casters. I've tried.

It feels weird chucking a cod lure on something that flicky.

You'd get use to it but it just always feels like it's about to break when you cast.


----------



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for the reply koich.
Whats your advice on a rod for cod. I want something that is relatively light for spinner baits and bigger plastics but something I can still cast lures e.g. 70-80mm AC's and Koolabung Cod Walkers. I think the 6'6'' is a good length as it is easier to move the fish around the kayak.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I use a 3-6kg 6 foot bc Shimano Raider (first series with the horrible bronze colour)

This handles trolling the big lures like oar-gee plows and A-C's pretty well whilst still being a bit soft in the tip for casting.


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I find shorter rods better to use in a yak, easier to cast under trees, easier to stow, easier to control the fish etc. My current BC rod is a DAM Super Basser - 6' 2pc 10-17lbs and I wouldn't mind if it was even shorter, say 5' - 5'6". Very light rod physically and nice to use all day long.

I mostly fish with a fly rod now, and even my cod rods are short @ 7' and 8'.

Use whatever floats your boat (or catches you fish really) rather than what fashion/trends dictate.

Steve


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Certainly no cod expert but a rod 6-7kg would suit ok. Go short, around 6ft.

Personally, (not at all having a go at you or any other poster) I don't think a 4kg (small fish) rod is ok to use on a fish that commonly grows to be quite large.

My opinion anyway. Good luck, love to see the end result.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I use a Gladiator Cape Yorker, 4 ft long 2- 4 kg, running both bait casters and spinning reels with 10 pound line, I probably catch smaller cod then u would.


----------



## dagraham (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply everyone. Definatly think its better to go shorter now. Do we think medium/fast taper is suited better for casting?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

theGT58 said:


> Certainly no cod expert but a rod 6-7kg would suit ok. Go short, around 6ft.
> 
> Personally, (not at all having a go at you or any other poster) I don't think a 4kg (small fish) rod is ok to use on a fish that commonly grows to be quite large.
> 
> My opinion anyway. Good luck, love to see the end result.


My cod have all been caught using a 1-3kg rod with 10lb braid.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> theGT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly no cod expert but a rod 6-7kg would suit ok. Go short, around 6ft.
> ...


I'm sure you've caught cod as noted, that you fish responsibily and each to their own.

I fish an 8kg 6ft rod with 30lb braid and 40-50lb leader (for abrasion). It handled the 50lb cod I caught a month ago, just. (first ever on a lure after over a year of trying and pure dumb luck, not expertise)

As noted, my opinion. Doesn't mean I'm right. No idea how big the cod you catch are but he appears to be in similar area to me, where a very large specimen can be encountered (requires casting heavy lures also) so I don't think it will have adeqaute grunt to bring the fish in without potentially very long fight. Just my opinion. Feel free to ignore it, many others do.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

8 kg is a fat mofo but if you're landing 50lb cod then you're on the money. You'll need every inch.

I personally use a 4-6 and that's done me fine. 
Just keep in mind what sort of lures you're going to throw in regards to the tip action. 
If you're going to cast big spinnerbaits you don't want to snap the end off BUT you don't want to end up with a broomstick either.


----------

